# My pups on a caged **** at 8 months old



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

Check out this video on YouTube:







Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Looks like they like caged game. How'd they do when you turned it loose?


----------



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

They did good I let them tree for about 10 mins and they did not move


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

It's good that they show interest in the **** but don't overdo the caged **** thing. Do you know anyone with a roll cage? If not and you want to come down my way you can borrow mine. I can explain its uses to you.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yep, if you don't have one, get a XL roll cage from F&T. 

At 8 months, you should be able to turn the **** loose and wait quite awhile before letting the pups trail it up. Otherwise it goes right up the first tree it gets to and you missed the trailing portion of the training.


----------



## Country8282 (Sep 6, 2011)

Where are u at micooner can bring them down one weekend and u can give me some tips would be thankful 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

pm me your number and we will talk. I am south of 94 along 23


----------

